# Book recommendation: "Is Your Body Baby Friendly" by Alan Beer ...



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

*Book recommenation: "Is Your Body Baby Friendly" by Alan Beer ...*

Yesterday, someone highly recommended this book to me. Has anybody read it? Is it worth buying?

Thank you and have a nice day - its beautiful out there ...

Baby Blue


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes if you have repeated miscarriage or iummune problems or repeated failures.  Many of the girls on the immune thread have followed the tests.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I can send you a copy to borrow and send back if you PM me...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you Suitcase  

Yes, I would like to borrow your book.  This is a very kind offer considerinig we don't know each other .

I will IM you my address. Please let me know when you would like it back.

Thank you!!

Baby Blue


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk (May 25, 2009)

Hi Baby Blue

I read this book and then went and spent tons of money on the tests unnecessarily.  This book is based on research from Alan Beer who is deceased and it has not been updated for the latest research.  Some of which has thrown the whole Natural Killer Cell debate up in the air - so much so that the main stream medical largely boo hoo this.  But Doctors like Mohamed Taranissi do believe in it.  Who knows.

Not saying Mr Beer does not make good points, but just that medical research moves on very quickly.  For an opposing view - so that you can make your own decision of which side of the fence you sit on read Lesley Regan's "Miscarriage - what every woman needs to know".

Kiwi


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for your recommendation Kiwi-in-UK, I will look into this. 

There are so many different points of view out there but at least the books will help me ask more informed questions when I next meet with my consultant.

Has anybody else read this book?

Baby Blue


----------

